# Small Goldfish we caught



## cutch (May 22, 2012)

Never weighed or measured, Just ate'm!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

What a slob!!! Nice job!


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

wow awesome


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

You could make a shop broom with that tail !!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

DAMN! Any leftovers?!?!


----------



## rbea1958 (Oct 13, 2011)

Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW !~!!!!!!!!! 

Scott


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Daggum!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigun!!! congrats on that un!


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

can i have him for my goldfish bowl. very nice fish. Poppy


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

It is too big, it'll have worms, I'll take the meat off your hands. Nice catch.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

O man now that is snappers snappers !!! what ever that means lol.. nice catch


----------

